# how to choose a stabilizer



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

putting pieces together 
looking at buying a Hoyt carbon matrix
I want tu put a Dunker stabilizer on it
could you tell me how to choose it
I will use the bow mostly for 3D and FITA
In other words what makes you say a 30 inches is better than a 12 inches or vice versa
haw can I determine this whit out spending a fortune on many stabilizer
I like the knew flat bar model


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

found it thanks... http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1389635&highlight=how+choose+stabilizer


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am shooting a MQ32 from mathew
and have a 2 inches long Dunker on it and it shoots great
if the hoyt matrix seems balance in my hand like the MQ32 than I don't gain nothing in putting long stabilizer or tell me if I am thinking bad?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

If I were you, I wouldn't hesitate to call Eric Hall at Doinker. He will gladly help you all that he can! He has always been very friendly to me, and everyone else it seems.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for the tip dw'struth


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

canuck4570 said:


> thanks for the tip dw'struth


Just do it.......you won't regret it. Good luck!


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

will do it 
getting all the pieces together
Hoyt carbon matrix target black
freak show arrow rest from AAE
TRU ball absolute three sixty release
sure lock supreme 55 silver with black eagle 35 mm scope
just have to settle the stabilizer 
My MQ 32 shoot very accurately but its time to change not because its old but no more hunting for me going for 3D and a bit of FITA
want a bow that is good for both but not special for one discipline, I like light bow this the reason for the matrix carbon


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

dw'struth said:


> Just do it.......you won't regret it. Good luck!


dw'struth
called Eric Hall today spoke whit him for almost one hour
very helpful guy
got all the number of what I want
thanks again for in introduction 
canuck


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

forgot to mentioned 
its nice to see a Vice President taking time to speak to customer


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

canuck4570 said:


> forgot to mentioned
> its nice to see a Vice President taking time to speak to customer


Yep, I knew it would be a positive experience for you if you called him!.........Doinker :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Best CS around and you are right, speaking to the VP or owner goes a long way in CS.

Let me guess, a 30 incher?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

asa1485
you are almost correct
it was the Elite supreme carbon part number EDS28


----------

